# 99223 or 99221?



## Gemini18 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good Morning, I need assistance with this -  

This was coded a 99223, but I get a 99221.


CC: Shortness of Breath

HPI: 67-year old male with a past medical hx of CHF, who was admitted a few months ago for the same complaint.  At this time, the pt developed a cough two days prior to admission.  He denies fever.  At the same time, he also noted some shortness of breath.  The shortness of breath increased gradually even at rest.  The patient had been noticing leg swelling for a couple of days as well that had been increasing gradually.  He denies chest pain, fever, shaking chills, nausea or vomiting, diarrhea or abdominal pain.  He came to the ER for further evaluation.

PMHx: HTN, CHF, DM, Arthritis
FMHX: positive for HTN
SHX: denies smoking, alcohol or drug use

PE: Vitals, HEENT, NECK, CV, Resp, ABD, CNS

Labs: X-Rays


Plan: admit to progressive care unit, request Cardio consult, start on Aspirin, Coreg, Sprial CT scan to r/o pulmonary embolus

Assess: Respiratory Distress secondary to CHF exacerbation.  Rule out secondary to Pneumonia.  Rule out pulmonary embolus


----------



## LLovett (Jul 20, 2009)

*99221*

I agree, you don't have a comprehensive history or exam.

Laura, CPC


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone please give me the breakdown/explanation on how you got 99221 ? I would have billed the same way being there was not enough documentation to bill a comp exam/physical but i am having trouble finding a detailed exam as well. If you don't get at least 3 of 3 for an admit you can't bill at all correct ???  I am using the 97 guidelines and come up with 7 bullets for PE : 1 Vitals,2  HEENT, 3 NECK, 4 CV,5 Resp, 6 ABD, 7 CNS. For the ROS i got 3 bullets = 1 Resp : He denies chest pain,2 Cons fever, shaking chills, 3 Gastro: nausea or vomiting, diarrhea or abdominal pain. 


Thanks in advanced !!!


----------



## LLovett (Jul 22, 2009)

On 97 it is not a detailed exam, you have to use 95 to reach it in this case. 

If this was one of mine, we only use 97 it is a hospital rule here, this would be sent in as a 99499. And we are getting them paid!!!!

Laura, CPC


----------

